# Shipping Plants to Canada



## Nevermore (Mar 26, 2007)

Has anyone tried shipping plants to Canada before? What did you report it as on the customs form and did it make it to it's intended destination okay?


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

I tried to ship "aquatic plants" and customs seized the package. I hate %[email protected]$*(% customs.


----------

